# Comic Book Guy goes to the ComiCon



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

*EDIT*: Sept. 5, 8:09 PM -- posting details of Day 1.
*EDIT 2*: Sept. 5, 8:18 PM -- Day 1 details posted
1. The Prep & The Wardrobe
2. The Waiting 1, 2
3. The First Significant Signing: Darwyn Cooke
4. The Free DC Stuff
5. The Dirt on Bruce Campbell
6. The Art Commission
7. The Rest of Day 1 A, B
*EDIT 3*: Sept. 6, 7:24 -- replied to all following posts, in here. Now in process of posting Day 2 details.
*EDIT 5*: Sept. 6, 7:46 -- details of day 2 posted
1. The Line to the Bruce Campbell Line
2. The ACTUAL Bruce Campbell Line. . . & The Arrival of Bruce Campbell
3. The Lunch Trip
4. The Bruce Campbell Photo Op
5. The Bruce Campbell Q & A Session: videos & podcast, written Highlights
6. The Rest of Day 2 A, B
*EDIT 6*: Sept. 6, 8:08 PM -- replied to posts here and here and here.
1. THE PEOPLE DOWN THE ESCALATOR
2. THE UNEXPECTED MIRACLE FROM ABOVE
3. THE BRUCE CAMPBELL SIGNATURE
4. THE REST OF THE CELEBRITIES ATTENDING FAN EXPO A, B
5. THE SEARCH FOR CASSANDRA CAIN A, B
6. THE GODSENT MIRACLE

*EDIT 7: Sept. 8, 4:14 PM* replied to posts here and here

*AFTER FAN EXPO: DAMAGE CONTROL* A, B and THE FAMILY

--

So, after several days of arranging displaced stuff and newly bought stuff, transferring and ordering photos, and times of lazing summer fun. . . here are the details of my experience with the Canadian Fan Expo. Hopefully, I’ll have it all details of all 3 days posted up by the end of Sunday, so expect updates.

Also note, I’m not going to write any details about me sitting in the lines to comic book artists. There’s really nothing to talk about worth writing. If there was, I’d write it.

*COMICON REPORT ALL DONE*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

*The Canadian Fan Expo: Day 1*

_THE PREP_​
On the morning of August 29, at 8ish, I was pretty much awake. I had arranged all my stuff that needed to be signed the night before and all that’s left was breakfast and to load the “carriers”.

I was fortunate that I didn’t have much new stuff to sign in terms of single issue comic books, so “MIDI” was enough to carry them.




MIDI, I pieced her together several years back, out of an old box that housed spare model parts & leftover shoelaces to keep the shape together while preventing the single issues from spilling out. All the leftover space inside was taken up by scrap paper.

Crude and well-worn by now, but MIDI does the job.

However, coming to the Fan Expo is Darwyn Cooke, writer and artist of the highly acclaimed DC: The New Frontier, which was adapted to the animated film . So, I had to carry with me my oversized slipcased hardcover DC: New Frontier comic (which weighs at 2.6 kg or 5.7 pounds).

So, to carry the big thing, I had to bring out BIGGI.




BIGGI started out as a carrier/suitcase-like hybrid for my unfortunately oversized monster excuse of a laptop. However, it has since graduated to the more prestigious role of “oversized comic books” & “new comic book stuff” carrier. It, along with its lil’ sibling MIDI, are entrusted with carrying my comic stuff to and from conventions.

Now, not going to bother to list all the single-comic-book-issues that are going to be signed, so I’m going to move on.

--

_THE WARDROBE_

With the advent of the Fan Expo, I had to reassemble my signature “convention wardrobe”.

First, was ol’ “Marvel”, whom I bought at my very first convention several years ago. Fortunately, the shirt’s design hasn’t worn away that badly.



Next, was trusty Danier. He was handy for his numerous pockets.



Lastly, was reliable Lionheart, a longtime gift to me close to a decade ago. It earned the title “reliable” for never failing to help me remove the evil bane that is shrinkwrap.



With receipts for Fan Expo passes stashed, and a slew of Michael Jackson hits to keep my ears buzzing, I departed for the Metro Toronto Convention Centre by 10ish with Billie Jean marking the exit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE WAITING_​
Human Nature in my ears, I had arrived by 11:00ish, having been delayed by a late meet-up with a cousin of mine who is also going to the Fan Expo. Going down to the bottom levels where the Fan Expo is held, I was met by a sight that I couldn’t believe:



I was speechless. In the past, that space was *ALWAYS* filled up with people lining to buy tickets on-site, even at the early hour of 11 going onto 12.

Getting over that, I lined up in a small line to exchange my e-receipt for my Fan Expo pass. After getting that, I hooked the metal clothespin through one of the various metal loops in my Lionheart necklace. If anyone intend to take my pass, it’d be over my broken neck.



Hmm. . . oh, whatever. Bottom-line, Canadian Fan Expo 2009. Here we go all over again!



Descending down, I saw the line-up to the convention floor. . . and boy, was it surprising.




It was the *SMALLEST* line I’ve ever seen for the Fan Expo, in all my years attending it. Oh well. That meant that I wouldn’t be relatively far from the entrance when Fan Expo opens. My place in the line, at that point in time, was at the column that the guy in the photo is blocking.

With my cousin in line, I went back upstairs and was curious to see how the lines for the on-site tickets were.

Now, given the popularity and attendance of Fan Expo, I always preorder my tickets online to save me the hassle and precious time of buying them onsite. Buying them onsite, you have to fill out a Registration Form and then go line up to hand your form in for the ticket.




And to my surprise, the lines were small; it didn’t fill up the immediate area.

Well, following that, I went back in line to relieve my cousin, who went out and bought a pizza for our lunch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

While waiting for 2, I took 3 pictures of the developing Fan Expo line as time passed:

12:30ish: the line to my front right.


and the line behind me (you can find my cousin and our place in the line – he’s in white, sitting by the column):


And another one at 1:15. The line became more “orderly” when security guards barked out to be more neat.



While visually scouring the line, I spotted Superman and his fellow cousin of Steel.



After that, I waited until 2 came. And the Fan Expo opened just as Smooth Criminal (Moonwalker version) entered its 2nd verse.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE FIRST SIGNIFICANT SIGNING -- DARWYN COOKE_​
I immediately ran, hell-bent to the very back of the convention to writer/artist Darwyn Cooke, in hopes to have enough time to get a free sketch from him before he became too busy to do so.

There was a small line to his table by VIP members, but not long enough to deter him from doing some free sketching while signing. While I lined up and turned off my music to save battery life, I listened as lots of people commonly asked for Hal Jordan, the Green Lantern and Wonder Woman for Cooke to sketch inside their Absolute DC: New Frontier, with two Batmans in-between.

While waiting in line, I heard hushed whispers and caught pointing fingers. Curious, I turned my gaze to my right –

*Great Caesar’s ghost.*



Great flarking heck, I *desperately* wanted to get out of line to snap a picture. But looking behind me, the line to Cooke had already grew. . . and was still being added onto.

I was lucky to ask a passer-by to snap the above photo for me while I waited in line. I rationalized that I would bump into the two of them later. Unfortunately, I never did. Oh well.

When it came to my turn, I politely ask him to sketch a head shot of The Spirit in my Absolute DC: New Frontier.

He looked at me, surprise in his eyes at such a strange request to draw a character that while he was also famous for, wasn’t involved in DC: New Frontier at all.

“The Spirit? Really? You’re crazy, you know that?”

But he grinned, and took a fresh new marker and went to work.

“You know, it’s hard. It’s really hard, to do the Spirit.”

He was more commenting to himself while he sketched. I didn’t blame him. He was continuing comic book legend Will Eisner’s most celebrated work – _any_ comic book person in the industry would be under immense pressure to do Will Eisner’s legacy justice.

I have followed DC’s new The Spirit on-going myself, and was delighted with it. “I think you did a great job on Spirit, sir. And forgive me if I’m out of line for saying this, but I believe Will Eisner would have been proud with what you did.” Something along those lines.

“What’s your name?”

I answered, and he made out his autograph for me.

I took a picture with him and his finished work.




Before leaving, I also asked had him sign the slipcase and after shaking his magically talented hand in strong pumps, and cheerfully left him to other fans.

Waiting not just far off from Cooke’s spot was the DC Comics Booth.

With a shitload of free stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE FREE DC STUFF_​


There was a *HUGE* line to the DC Comics booth. It snaked around its sides, and then doubled back. I took a looksee and saw

. . . _Free_ stuff? GOOD FLARKING HECK, *FREE* stuff!

I eagerly took my place in line and trudged along.







While standing in line, I bore witness to various line-cutters being verbally rebuffed and removed by DC staff there. No one was exempt, even retail exhibitors. But oh well, don’t mind if I help myself to freaking FREE swag. Did I mention it was free?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE DIRT ON BRUCE CAMPBELL​_
I decided to head to the Celebrity Autograph Area.

Now, Bruce Campbell wasn’t there today – he was attending the next 2 days only. However, Fan Expo advertised “Professional Photo Ops” with the attending celebrities, so I head down to the slated Bruce Campbell autograph area to look up any information pertaining to that.


To my surprise, there was already a line!

I looked around. Nope, no Bruce Campbell. Then why the line?

I asked around, and found my answer. Due to the (very, very, VERY much-deserved) popularity of Bruce Campbell, there will be a *LIMITED* number of autographs that he’ll do during the Fan Expo, in order to avoid a huge line and spending too much time.

The bastards. Looks like they learned from Alex Ross last year. . .

So I noted the following information:



$35 an autograph?

Damn.

I had the following stuff that I wanted him to sign:

-	Evil Dead collection
-	Jack of All Trades DVD collection
-	The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. DVD Collection
-	If Chins Could Kill (his autobiography)

I’d needed more than $300 to get the signatures to sign all that.

Counting out the appropriate funds. . . I was disappointed that if I wanted to keep my other spending objectives intact, I could only afford 1 photo op and 1 signature.

At the table, there were various prints of Bruce Campbell available to take.




However, I had something else in mind.

“Can I get my Photo Op photo signed by Bruce Campbell?”

With an affirmative “yes”, I took my place in line. I bought myself 1 photo op and 1 signature ticket each.



That done, I briefly wondered:

_With the King coming in for the next 2 days, people won’t assume anything for today. I wonder how they’ll react when they’ll find out that they have to *line up for tickets first* *before* even going to the actual line to Bruce Campbell. . .

That said, I wonder how many places are available by tomorrow?_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE ART COMMISSION​_
I had fished out from BIGGI my sketchbook, already filled with numerous comic book characters.

Last year, I had commissioned the Question and Cassandra Cain from artist Marcus To, who currently draws “Red Robin” for DC Comics.

The Question: simple head shot penciled sketch, for *free*.


Cassandra Cain: full body figure with inks, for *$80*


Marcus To was at the Fan Expo, but I had a different artist in mind.

However, curiousity got the better of me, and I went to see a familiar but popular artist: Ivan Reis, artist of Green Lantern and the massively hyped “Blackest Night” event.



A few years ago, before Ivan Reis became as popular as he is now, he attended a small city comic book convention here in Toronto. He was a moderate art fish in the comic book industry then, even through he drew Green Lantern. After getting stuff signed by him, I casually asked whether he could spare some time for a free sketch. His translator (Ivan Reis can’t speak English well then – he made some improvement by today, but still needed a translator) posed the question, and Ivan Reis happily answered yes.

I got him to do a torso shot of Earth-2 Superman. Cost: *free*.


At his table, I noticed a small sign in his absence:



Popularity much deserved, really. I was curious about his rates – a torso shot on average fetches a $50 to $80 price among artists for fans. Being a big art fish today, I wondered how much Ivan Reis charged. Ah well.

I moved onto my intended artist: Leonard Kirk.



I had previously commissioned from the artist before. I got a Rorschach piece from him some years ago: full body shot and inked, for only $50. A literal steal.



Since then, he now charges at $60 for that, and truthfully draws ¾ of a full body shot. However, to his credit, he does his best to use up the most of the blank page, which I liked.

I commissioned from him one of my favourite Marvel characters. . . Nate Grey, the X-Man.

You more recent modfolks may not have known but long before the Cassandra Cain set (and the more recent Blackest Night Lantern set), I *FIRST* had a set based after the Nate Grey character. Even today, I still have an image of him in my profile pic (with the small caption “CBG”, an e-gift to me by someone).

I commissioned the character from Kirk because the artist was actually slated to draw him in an upcoming Dark X-Men miniseries. So, here was a golden opportunity.

In addition to that, I also asked Kirk for an Iron Spider-Man commission in my brother’s place (who an assistant to one of the retail exhibitors).

My arrangement with Kirk was made, but before I left, I noticed an artist nearby sketching someone who I thought was the Question.

The artist corrected me, replying that he was actually sketching Sherlock Holmes.

I was surprised at the choice of a non-comic book character, but it wasn’t unheard of. But the artist continued, saying that the guy who commissioned him was “_obsessed_” with the Sherlock Holmes character.

He paused his art, and produced before me the following:




He explained that the guy ALWAYS commissioned Sherlock Holmes at every convention he goes to, and carries with him examples of the art he has built up since, to give an idea to the artists what to do. He goes on to say that the guy claims to have over a hundred art commissions to the character alone.

I briefly wondered about doing the same for Cassandra Cain, but I dismissed it. As much as I adore the character, she’s not that well-known compared to someone like Sherlock Holmes. Plus, there were other characters that I’d like to have to.

There were some other artists I would like to get commissions from – a Black Cat from David Finch or Terry Dodson – but with what I paid for the Bruce Campbell bit, I had to do with 1 commission this year.

Ah well. For Bruce Campbell? No regret there. There’s always art commissions in the next Fan Expos to come. . .

Marking my exit was a ReBoot booth. . . ah, how sad that you are _*still*_ in limbo. .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

_THE REST OF DAY 1_​
So I walked around, managing to run into a variety of characters over the course of the Fan Expo.

First of them, was the current Batgirl. . . but in her older, more familiar threads as *The Spoiler*!



I learned later that the cosplayed was a lady in her late 20s, maybe even early 30s. Well, blow me down. . . I figured her as quite younger than that.

Next was. . . holy heck!

It was fucking *Squirrel Girl*!



It was about time that the Destroyer of Worlds, the Anti-Life herself graced the Fan Expo with her presence.

Wait, what? Oh yes. There were other people too, but who cares! It’s fucking *SQUIRREL. GIRL.*

Next, I bumped into *Spider-Man*.



What’s that? You say that’s not Spider-Man?

Actually, it is. For a small bit, Peter Parker donned this costume, and this short-lived alter-ego was dubbed “*The Amazing Bag-Man*!” To my surprise, the guy said I was the only one who recognized exactly who he was cosplaying.

Time later, I bumped into a legendary adventurer. Although, his face put on a few pounds and underwent some changes. But ol’ *Indy* donned his trademark fedora. He wouldn’t be the same without it:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 5, 2009)

Nearby, I noticed another big booth. The Marvel Comics booth.

And signing there was *Joe Quesada*, the editor-in-chief of Marvel Comics. . .

. . . but more importantly, the man who was primarily behind *Spider-Man selling out his marriage with Mary Jane out to the devil* in order to bring back Aunt May.



“I REALLY would like to deck him, right there and now.”

I was surprise to actually hear that, albeit in a whisper, by a man behind me, who stared at Quesada, his face as scrunched up in a pissed off way.

I didn’t blame him, really.

In-between lines for comic book stuff signings here and there, close to my feeling of departure, I met up with this fellow here. . .




Apparently, he was so awesome up close, the camera couldn’t contain it in a single shot, and thus can’t take a still image of us.

Afterwards, I went over to the Disney’s Tron place, and took dazzling images of the slick new cycle.

[/URL]



Next, I came across a funny way of buying comics. . . by the kilo!




Then came more lining up for stuff signed, and then I departed back to home quarters, to unload stuff and recover for the next day.

Recovery is important, because the next day was *BRUCE CAMPBELL DAY*. . . photo op and *celebrity Q & A* BRUCE CAMPBELL DAY!

Stay tuned for later updates!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2009)

lol Batman-Superman.  The economy is probably the reasons for the low-attendance numbers/high autographs


----------



## Vanity (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow you sure took a ton of pics. LOL.

I never go into that detailed of an analysis on anything I ever go to. 

Interesting though. It sounds like you had a fun-filled time mostly. You got a lot of nice stuff there without spending all that much really. 

Was that free DC stuff good by the way? I'm just wondering what they gave you exactly.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to more information on that girl in your sig. Did Punisher have a date with Batgirl?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 6, 2009)

Once again, I'm amazed by CBG's lack of emotion.

The Sherlock Holmes collection was pretty nifty, though.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun.  Shame on the Campbell autograph costs thats nearly a day's work for me (slavery does not pay well! xD).  I wish they had more conventions in Long Island / NY other then the small convention at Stony Brook.



Bergelmir said:


> Once again, I'm amazed by CBG's lack of emotion.



I hear he is weeping man tears as we speak.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty cool. The Rorschach art you received a couple of years ago looks good, along with The Spirit. Looking forward to hearing about tomorrow.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Once again, I'm amazed by CBG's lack of emotion.



CBG has not smiled since July 2006 

edit: thats when Cassandra was revealed to be TEH BAD GUY in Robin.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

More      pl0x


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds cool. Makes me jealous that I'm far too poor to go to win like this. I'd love to have Reis do me an Ollie

Also, CBG is like Red Tornado, he's too rad for emotion-HOLY SHIT!!! IS THAT A LIONHEART NECKLACE? WIIIIIIIN!!!!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2009)

That Rorschach sketch is beyond epic. I really have to go to CC next year.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2009)

I need to go to a freakin CC someday.
It seemed that you had LOADS of fun , please show us moar.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 6, 2009)

Squirrel Girl AND Deadpool?!?!?!


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 6, 2009)

Often I think of comic book guy as a grizzled old man sitting in a dark room chain smoking. (And continue to read his posts in the voice of one) Then I see pictures and he's a sporty Asian who I must say fills out that Punisher outfit quite well. (Not planning to kill Quesada are you?) I lol'd at Bagman and Squirrel Girl. 


(I'm sure there are people who would pay for Quesada's head. Higher still if you did it in the Punisher outfit.)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm back, people. After replying to all the following posts, I'll be posting the details for Day 2 shortly afterwards.



Mider T said:


> lol Batman-Superman.



I've been graced by their presence. Pity I missed out a photo opportunity.



Mider T said:


> The economy is probably the reasons for the low-attendance numbers/high autographs



Hmm. That would probably be it.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow you sure took a ton of pics. LOL.
> 
> I never go into that detailed of an analysis on anything I ever go to.
> 
> ...



Buttons, different single issue comic books, Lantern rings, and posters. They had them by the HUNDREDS.



Deviate said:


> I'm looking forward to more information on that girl in your sig. Did Punisher have a date with Batgirl?



No, because they live in 2 completely different universes.



Bergelmir said:


> Once again, I'm amazed by CBG's lack of emotion.



You should see my face when I'm bored.



Bergelmir said:


> The Sherlock Holmes collection was pretty nifty, though.



I just wondered how long it took him to assemble that entire collection. . . and how much he paid in total for commissions. With the rates I know, EASILY in excess of $1000.



Hokage Naruto said:


> Looks like a lot of fun.  Shame on the Campbell autograph costs thats nearly a day's work for me (slavery does not pay well! xD).  I wish they had more conventions in Long Island / NY other then the small convention at Stony Brook.



Yeah.

But I'm wondering how much signatures Gooba would buy. . .



Hokage Naruto said:


> I hear he is weeping man tears as we speak.



I was reduced to worshipping mush when I saw the Cassandra Cains.



Proxy said:


> Pretty cool. The Rorschach art you received a couple of years ago looks good, along with The Spirit. Looking forward to hearing about tomorrow.



Rorschach art, for the rates today, would be weighed at $80. The Spirit headshot. . . it varies.



Petes12 said:


> CBG has not smiled since July 2006



Not since the bastardization of Cassandra Cain. All you see so far is the broken excuse of a smile.



Sasori said:


> More      pl0x



Done.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Sounds cool. Makes me jealous that I'm far too poor to go to win like this. I'd love to have Reis do me an Ollie



I pooled my funds every year for this convention. I have a year to work on it.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, CBG is like Red Tornado, he's too rad for emotion



Not since you-know-what.



Chaos Ghost said:


> -HOLY SHIT!!! IS THAT A LIONHEART NECKLACE? WIIIIIIIN!!!!



It's actually my trusty shrinkwrap remover.



Dante10 said:


> That Rorschach sketch is beyond epic. I really have to go to CC next year.



Have fun!



Suigetsu said:


> I need to go to a freakin CC someday.
> It seemed that you had LOADS of fun , please show us moar.



Day 2 is coming shortly.



Son of Anarchy said:


> Squirrel Girl AND Deadpool?!?!?!



If you noticed, Deadpool was packing a few pounds. I didn't have the courage to kick pick at his self-esteem. . . but --

I stood beside the Destroyer of Worlds, the Anti-Life herself. That made my day on Day 1 of the Fan Expo.



Lord Yu said:


> Often I think of comic book guy as a grizzled old man sitting in a dark room chain smoking. (And continue to read his posts in the voice of one) Then I see pictures and he's a sporty Asian who I must say fills out that Punisher outfit quite well. (Not planning to kill Quesada are you?) I lol'd at Bagman and Squirrel Girl.
> 
> (I'm sure there are people who would pay for Quesada's head. Higher still if you did it in the Punisher outfit.)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

* The Canadian Fan Expo: Day 2*

*THE LINE TO THE BRUCE CAMPBELL LINE*​
Today was *THE* big day.

*BRUCE. CAMPBELL. DAY.*

The man himself will be coming here to sign autographs and take professional pictures with the fans and do a celebrity Q & A session.

Fan Expo started at 10 that Saturday, so I woke up at 8, donned the wardrobe, clipped on my pass, checked my Bruce Campbell photo op tickets, and departed by 8:15ish. Bruce Campbell is a good motivator.

I arrived at the Metro Toronto Convention Centre by 9:15ish, to the whip crack of MJ?s Bad. Being close to convention opening time, my place in the line was farther than my spot yesterday.

My place of the line, in front of me:


and behind me:


While waiting in line, I was going over my Bruce Campbell agenda for the day. (Gooba, pay attention here!)

Bruce Campbell was scheduled to be at the Fan Expo from 12 to 7 on Saturday. That man only had a 1 hour break among those 7 hours. His schedule was this:
-	12 to 2: signing autographs
-	3 to 4: professional photo op with the fans
-	4 to 5: celebrity Q & A session
-	5 to 7: signing autographs

Notice how close the autograph signings, photo op, and Q & A sessions are together. They?re barely apart! With the popularity of Bruce Campbell, I expect LONG lines to be made _at least an hour in advance_. So any Bruce Campbell fan would be hardpressed to successfully make it to all 3 in time.

Now, *BEFORE* I learned of the $35 a single autograph, my *initial* plan for Saturday was:
-	get up at 5
-	immediately leave for transit
-	arrive at Convention Centre by 7, 8ish
-	be among the first in line
-	when con opens, run hellbent to the Bruce Campbell autograph area
-	wait for 2 hours until first signing at 12
-	get Evil Dead series, Jack of All Trades DVD collection, Adventures of Brisco County, Jr., and his ?If Chins Could Kill? autobiography
-	run like mad to professional photo op
-	get photo op done, then run like hell to the Celebrity Q & A
-	after that, collect photo if done

Now, after I learned that I could only afford *1 signature*, my plan changed to:
-	line up for professional photo op at 12ish, after lunch
-	immediately line up for celebrity Q & A after photo op is done
-	collect finished photo by end of the day, if done

And use my single autograph ticket to get the photo signed tomorrow, at the first autograph signing of the day.

So, being there at 10, and planning to line up after lunch at 12ish, I had 2 hours to kill. So I got some other stuff signed while I walked around, looking at stuff I could possibly buy when all the Bruce Campbell objectives were completed.

Along the way, I stumbled along, to my utter joy, a Cassandra Cain action figure. One of these:


Unfortunately, the left Bat-ear was all bent. And so ? and yes ? I didn?t buy it.

It HAS to be as perfect as it can utterly be, to represent the perfection of its character. If it isn't, then it's not worth buying -- it'd be an insult to!

At 10:30ish, I decided to take a look-see at the Bruce Campbell line. I could only wonder how people will react when they find out they have to line up for a limited number of tickets, since they were available the day before.

No surprise, there was a whole line-up to the tickets. . . or really, the line to the actual Bruce Campbell line.

It started from this table:


led out, then turned to the camera?s left:


went down the red carpet, as you can see:


and then got lost into the Leonard Nimoy crowd:


The line, from what I understand, continued all the way down to the end of the convention wall, past that 604 column.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE ACTUAL BRUCE CAMPBELL LINE. . . & THE ARRIVAL OF BRUCE CAMPBELL​*​

While that was the line up to the tickets, the *ACTUAL* line-up to the Bruce Campbell autograph signing was a different story.

To the *left* of the ticket line was the real line, starting from here:


continued to the back of the wall here, then turned inward:


passed that barrier:


continued along the wall:


crossed the corner of the wall, and ended here:


Now, you might figure that given everything, the line might be small (I’m looking at you, Gooba)

But remember, Bruce Campbell is signing on 2 days, 4 hours each divided into 2 hour sessions at a time. In addition, there’s also the photo op thing too, and people like me wanted to have that signed. And lastly, it’s 10:30ish then; Bruce Campbell was coming at 12.

Pictures taken, I wandered around, looking for stuff to potentially buy, before 12 hit and lunchtime hit.

But there was a big whoop of joy that rang through the convention.

And it was only 11.

The whoop of joy that big could really only mean two things.

A)	Leonard Nimoy, the famous Mr. Spock from the original Star Trek, had arrived early, and was now signing autographs.
Or
B)	Bruce Campbell had arrived early, and was now signing autographs.

I doubled back to the Celebrity Autograph Area. . .

And there he was.

Bruce Campbell.

*BRUCE-MUTHA-FUCKIN’-CAMPBELL.*



Dressed in an casually in a well-worn orange dress shirt and paired with black slacks, the grey-haired King sat on his temporary throne, already the King was addressing his assistants and subjects with a wave of his mighty hand:



His loyal subjects, the mass of fans, one-by-one went to meet with the King, their hands blessed with a shake of his hand, their material stuff blessed with his signature, and their souls blessed by the presence of _the_ Man’s Man’s Man.



Basking in his presence, I still had to keep the bigger picture in mind for the day – the photo op.

So, departing for lunch at 11:15ish and an 3-hour-advance line-up to the photo op, I took one last shot of Bruce for the autograph session.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE LUNCH TRIP​*​

Normally, I don’t write anything as trivial such as what I ate, but it was the trip to lunch and back that was worth writing about.

On the way out, I met with a very familiar nurse, who caught my attention with “the groove of her walk, talk, and dress!”


“You don’t seem scared, are you?”

“Oh trust me, miss, I’m shaking in my shoes.”

Heading up, the area and escalators were busy with people.




On the floor, I met a very old and familiar face that was a constant source of comfort and entertainment back in my early childhood years:



I was outside the convention and heading inside a subway station, on schedule to meet up attending cousins for lunch.

However, a criminal clown, bearing a predator’s smile, stopped me along the way and laughingly held me hostage for a picture.



“HAAAA-HAHAHAHAHA-HAAA-HAHA-HAA!”

He got the look down, and he came close to getting Mark Hamill’s laugh down as well. Good pitch, the clown.

After escaping with my life, I went and had my lunch. Then I head back.

While heading back, I met with a real spectacular sight.

You see, folks, this is what happens when you buy your tickets onsite instead of pre-ordering in advance:





Yes, that was the line to GET INTO THE CONVENTION AND BUY TICKETS ONSITE.

I pitied them. . . for about a second or so.

So I strolled down the escalator, watching on as people spend precious time in line while I made my way into the Fan Expo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE BRUCE CAMPBELL PHOTO OP​*​

It was 12 now. 3 hours before the scheduled Bruce Campbell Photo Op at 3. I wanted to line up and get the photo op done as early as I possibly can, and make it to Bruce Campbell?s celebrity Q & A session at 4. So, if that meant sitting for 3 hours doing whatever, then so be it.

I headed down to the photo op room, Room #710, and noticed the info posted.



Now, before the Bruce Campbell photo, Leonard Nimoy had a photo op himself from 1 to 2, and Linda Hamilton (Sarah Connor) from the Terminator films had the photo op from 2 to 3. THEN came Bruce Campbell?s.

It was 12, so 1 hour before the photo op to Leonard Nimoy. And golly, there was a line:





I never went out to determine exactly where the line ended, although I heard it was capped off, unfortunately cutting out some people at the very end. Understandable ? the photo op is only scheduled for 1 hour. So that?s why I lined up ridiculously early.

To no one?s surprise, already a line to the Bruce Campbell photo op had started, even with just 6 people. We were all stationed to a corner that was external to Room #710, then dubbed as ?The Bruce Campbell Corner.? I was lucky #7 in the line.



With 3 hours to kill, I bought out a book to kill the time, even if I had reread it some times before.



In all seriousness and without Bruce Campbell bias, I actually recommend giving the book a read. It?s an enlightening account of the film industry from the ?average? actor?s perspective. Not just ?behind-the-scenes? of Bruce Campbell?s work, but also the obstacles and things that a struggling and upcoming actor has to deal with when breaking into the industry.

So, I sat and read ?If Chins Could Kill? all over again. I didn?t take any further pictures during the time ? my camera ran out of battery power (that?ll teach me to forget to plug it in). There was an interesting bit, however.

At 1ish, one of the guys behind me decided to get up and check on the Bruce Campbell autograph signing. With his buddy saving his spot in line he got up. . . and returned close to 2:30.

While people in the back were annoyed, the guy had some news to tell.

Remember this area here?


It was now completely filled. *COMPLETELY* filled. . . at 1:30ish.

And remained that way well close to 2.

Apparently, the autograph tickets for the 12-2 Bruce Campbell signing were grossly oversold. So the lines got bigger, and Bruce Campbell, to his annoyance, had to sit there for an extra projected half-hour at least, signing autographs for loads more people.

Eating into Bruce Campbell?s break-n-lunch time, there were concerned talks that this would delay the photo op session, and also the celebrity Q & A.

Eh. Talks are talks. Speaking from Fan Expo experience, everything would work out one way or another. So I kept on reading.

With 3 looming, Fan Expo volunteer staff was walking down the Bruce Campbell line (evolved from the Bruce Campbell corner), handing out photo op ticket numbers and receipts. Mine was photo receipt #452.

At this point in time, 2:30ish went down to 3, and I was ushered into the photo op room shortly. No pictures from here on in this point, not just because no picture-taking was allowed in the photo op room (duh). . . but my camera battery ran out at this point. Golly.

So I went into the room. And damn, there he was. Bruce Campbell, right on time.

I?ll tell you now, they don?t fuck around at professional photo ops at a convention, especially with a time schedule and so many people to do. So, if you ever take one with a celebrity in the future, pay attention here.

Everything was all clockwork. The director there took receipts, took your baggage, plumped it down in a space, and close-to-shoving you into the limelight with Bruce Campbell.

That?s how it went for the people in front of me, and myself. So, you?d better be ready all in advance. And I do mean, ready to drop your stuff and pose in a span of less than 10 seconds. I?m not kidding.

So, the lady director tossed BIGGI off to the side, and had me step to Bruce Campbell.

Good flarking heck, *I was standing next to Bruce Campbell,* *BRUCE CAMPBELL*, the Evil Dead guy, the Brisco County, Jr. guy, the Jack Stilles of All Trades, Autolycus the King of Thieves from Hercules and Xena. GOOD FLARKING HECK ? yeah I was starstruck.

In person, Bruce Campbell was true to what you expect from him on his shows. . . here, he was warm, friendly and slightly personal.

?Hey, howya doing, kid??

?I?m doing well, Mr. Campbell, sir. It?s an honour to meet you, sir.?

?Thanks for being here today. Appreciate it.?

And then came the photo op.

?Alright now, stand here,? he pointed to a taped X on the ground and placed a hand on my shoulder and instructed, ?and look into the camera there.?

So I turned my head as instructed ? *BAMF!*.

Wait. . . wha? The picture was done?

But. . . but, I didn?t pose! That wasn?t suppose to be it!

Yes, less than a span of 10 seconds, that?s how it all went down.

As I picked up BIGGI, I saw the fan behind me walk up to Bruce Campbell with a Necronomicon (which is paired with a special Evil Dead DVD).

?Oh, you want to do something here? Well, let?s open the book and look at it.?

They struck a pose, and *BAMF*, photo?s done.

Damn it, I wanted a redo!

But, tough. I _knew_ the picture won?t turn out as good as I liked it, but that?s how it was.

Besides, I had to get going! The *Bruce Campbell Q & A session*!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE BRUCE CAMPBELL Q & A SESSION​*​

I made it in time, but already there was a line. Of course, with camera out of power, there’s no pictures here. But it was 3ish – lining up 3 hours early for the photo op paid off. So, I waited for the hour to pass, continuing where I left off from Bruce Campbell’s biography.

Time passed, and we were let it.

It was a spacious room, but absolutely jam-packed to the brink. I was seated somewhere in the middle, unable to claim the front row, outran and outcrowded by the more rabid variety of Bruce Campbell’s fans.

Some time passed, and after a short briefing by some directing woman, we were finally introduced to Bruce “The Shemp” Campbell.

Now, below are YouTube videos of the ENTIRE 1 hour Q & A session. If you have the hour to spare, I recommend watching it. He's a regular riot.

If you want to save your bandwidth (shame on you! watching him do is a great part of the fun!), you can download an audio podcast.

Following that, _I've written with what I believe are the *funniest highlights of the Q & A*_. So there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

IMPORTANT NOTE: I'm getting an error from YouTube, saying that it's down or something. So, if you can't watch it here, you'll just have to watch it on YouTube itself. Just search for "*Bruce Campbell Fan Expo Canada 2009*". The user that hosts it is *MarsIsPotatoes*. Enjoy.

Bruce Campbell Fan Expo Q&A podcast

Bruce Campbell Fan Expo Q&A videos


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE HIGHLIGHTS FROM THE BRUCE CAMPBELL Q&A​*​

*Bruce Campbell*: ?Who came this far to here??
*Fan*: ?HERE! AUSTRALIA! 5 HOUR FLIGHT!?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Did you come here for me or the show??
*Fan*: ?Well. . . I came here from the show.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Come here, here?s some gas money.?

*Fan*: ?If you could recommend any book, what would it be??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Does anyone have a book I wrote??

*Fan*: Can you sing Hungry like a Wolf?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?I could. . . if I was your little monkey.?

*Fan*: ?I saw you at Evil Dead the Musical. You signed my foot, and I got it tattooed.?

*Fan*: ?Do you ever tired of playing the sarcastic, sleazy guy??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Shut the fuck up.?

*Bruce Campbell*: ?Have I ever played a drinking game to my own movies? No, my job is to get jerks like you to do that.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Now go watch Army of Darkness tonight, and any time Ash gets injured, drink.?

(no one will make it past the graveyard bit, right Gooba?)

*Bruce Campbell*: ?I?m a simple man with complex needs.?

*Fan*: ?I haven?t shit, in like, (garbled talks). . . will that get me in one of your movies??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?. . . You, sir, are a jerk.?

*Fan*: ?What is the scariest thing a fan has done to get your attention??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?It?s really what they give that scares me. . . she had some poetry for me. . . it was the scariest combination of words I?ve ever read in my life.?

*Fan*: ?Did you enjoy your experience doing the Old Spice commercials??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Yes, because I got paid more per word than any other job I had in my life. I?m wearing it now. *sniffs* Wait a second. *sniffs* Smells like money!?

*Fan*: ?What is the worst that Sam Raimi screwed you over??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Every day.?

*Bruce Campbell*: ?[Spider-Man] Part 2, it may have seem like a simple cameo, playing a snooty usher, who wouldn?t let Peter Parker in late to see Mary Jane. . . Technically, if you break it down, I?m the only character who has ever defeated Spider-Man.

*Fan*: ?What do you think about William Shatner trying to represent you as his agent??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?He?s not an agent, sir, he?s an actor. Where did you hear this, sir, on the Internet? From who?. . . Check your sources. He?s not an agent.?
*Fan*: ?Except now!?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?There?s a moron over here you can hook up with! Just relax everybody.?

*Fan*: ?Out of all the BAD movies you?ve ever made ??
(boos from the crowd)
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Let him finish first before we crucify him.?
*Fan*: ?Which do you consider to be the worst??

*Bruce Campbell*: ?Let?s play a little game. I?ll turn my back. . . and you can shout out the name of the movie that you want your money back for. . . I will either defend that movie that I?ve heard or we?ll have a discussion about it.?

*Fan*: (throws a T-shirt at Bruce Campbell)
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Wha. . . you know, in the old days, we used to get hotel keys. I?ve no use for this, but I can wash my car with this baby.?
*Fan who threw t-shirt*: ?Sign it!?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Sign it? Shut the fuck up! *throws t-shirt back* What do you think I?ve been doing for 3 hours? Get outta here! I?m going back for 2-and-a-half more hours!?

*Bruce Campbell*: ?Someone mentioned Congo. Can I have a volunteer to be a studio executive? I?m going to pitch a project to you. You work at Paramount. . . you say yes or no whether you?re going to make that movie.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?I?ve got John Patrick Shanley to write the screenplay ? he won the Academy Award for Moonstruck. I?ve got Anne V. Coates to edit this movie ? she edited Lawrence of Arabia. I?ve got Allen Daviau to shoot the movie, to photograph it, he shot ET and Empire of the sun!. . . It?s being produced by Frank Marshall and Kathleen Kennedy. . . written by a Michael Crichton book.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Would you make this movie??
*Fan*: ?Yeah.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Congratulations, you just made Congo!?

*Fan*: ?This is a completely crazy rumour, but for the next season of True Blood, there?s going to be a vampire Elvis, and they?re looking for you to play it.?

*Fan*: ?Favourite swear word??
*Bruce Campbell*: ??Gosh? and ?Golly.??

*Bruce Campbell*: ?Did I ever get it with Xena?. . . I didn?t get Xena, ?cause the producer got Xena!. . . I?m not really kidding.?
(which is true. Produced Ron Tapert is Lucy Lawless? husband)

*Fan dressed as Supergirl*: ?I just wanted to know if I can kiss you.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Oh, wait a second. *pulls out cell phone* That?s my wife!?

*Fan*: ?Did you sign any boobs today??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?It?s not that simple. First, I have to examine the surface, makes sure that it?s suitable, and usually they back out when I explained to them that to sign on it properly, I was the only one in the perfect position to support the flesh. . . so that there would be proper tension for the sharpie to have a smooth surface. . . just relax there, Superlady!?

*Fan*: ?With the popularity of Burn Notice. . . will there be a chance for a Sam Axe show??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Well, we?re going to make a Sam Axe movie. . . probably next fall. It?ll be the story of how Sam Axe got to Miami. . . before he started sleeping with rich Miami women.?
*Bruce Campbell*: ?Which is my personal favourite part. . . and as you know, as a method actor, I had to do a lot of research. . .?

*Fan*: ?So many women see you as a sex symbol *interrupted by big female cheer*. . . would you ever be in a porno??
*Bruce Campbell*: ?. . . Care to audition? Let?s discuss this in the parking lot after the show!?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

*THE REST OF DAY 2​*​

At the 2nd last question of the Bruce Campbell Q&A, Bruce Campbell recognized and announced the surprise guest appearance of Tamara Gorsky from Hercules, who played Morrigan, the half god/half mortal counterpart to Hercules.

I bet that no one here remembers her character.

After the session, I went to my brother at the con, and borrowed his camera to take some pictures with.

With the 2nd autograph session *immediately* following the Q&A, I went to the Celebrity Autograph Area to see how the line is.

There was already a crowd of subjects, Campbell already at his throne.


I look down the line, and found a familiar AWESOME face.


and the line continued on, in its familiar shape.





Note the Fan Expo guys in the white jerseys at the end. They’re ensuring the line is capped off and no more people to be added for the session.

Though it was past 5, I had to leave the convention early – one of the major comic book stores (and loads of other stuff) was having its annual “MIDNIGHT MADNESS” discount sale. The shop was popular enough to have an early line-up of its own, so I wanted to get there early, get all my shopping done early, and retire for the evening early for the Fan Expo day tomorrow.

So I took one last shot of Bruce Campbell before departing.


On my way out, I came across the fabled *Clock King* from the ol’ Batman cartoon. He scolded me, saying that I’ll be late to the Midnight Madness sale, and with a picture, left me in haughty dust.


Outside, I was greeted, and flocked to a couple who, for 5 seconds or so, became my temporarily adopted parents.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

After a tearful goodbye and rip from fake family love, I went up the escalator and –

*HOLY GREAT FLARKING HECK!*

It was Cassandra Cain!

I scrambled over, fangasmed and asked for a picture.

For the FIRST time over the con, my life was complete, as you can see from my orgasmic expression.


Although some jerk interfered, she had to leave for elsewhere.

But damn! I got a picture! I GOT A PICTURE!

As far as I know, my life was complete then.

So, I headed downtown, went to the Midnight Madness sale, bought the oversized, slipcased hardcover “*Frank Miller’s Sin City Library, Set 1*




It’s regular retail price was $175, which became *$184* with tax.

The Midnight Madness had a discount of *40%* off.

So, I bought it for *$110*; I _saved $74_.

So I added the Sin City Set 1 Library to “the family”. Who’s the family, you ask? Well. . . that’s for later.

After that, I went and crashed at my cousin’s place, who was situated closer to the Convention Centre than I was. It would save me time, when I leave early and lined up for the Bruce Campbell 12-2 signing the next day, on Sunday. . .

*Stay tuned, for details on the LAST DAY of the Fan Expo!*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2009)

Bruce Campbell is a smug son-of-bitch.  I would've given him my own autograph.  

That Joker guy was absolutely creepy (as expected), what'd you all say to each other CBG?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 6, 2009)

Must..rep you again...

Can't wait to see what happens on the third day


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2009)

You see Bruce Campbell.....  you lucky bastard.  You got to see Ash himself. 

I can see your enthusiasm by looking at those pictures (You should have cracked a smile when you met Cassandra, that would have been really funny).  That Sin City Box set was a steal.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not since the bastardization of Cassandra Cain. All you see so far is the broken excuse of a smile.



Exactly what I meant


----------



## Proxy (Sep 6, 2009)

The highlights of the Q&A session was damn good, especially with the one who asked if he gets tired of playing the sleaze. He seems down to earth, though. And Cassandra Cain at the end 

Lucky guy. Anyone dressed as Power Girl there?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've noticed you have the same expression in each picture and that it is the expression of HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone dressed as V?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 6, 2009)

Bruce. Campbell. Day.  Man, times like this I get jealous of people living in the States.

In that first picture with Bruce Campbell, Bruce looks like he's about to dropkick the next guy who talks to him. 

Also, I missed the reference with the nurse. Who is she cosplaying as?


Also, question: I get that you can reserve tickets to the convention beforehand, and that you can get 'em on site too. But do you need a ticket for each of the Q&A, photo shoots, signings, etc?


Bloody hell but this looks like a freaking great time. One of these days in the future, I'm going to take a week or two off work and make my way over for one of these. Better start hoarding my monies.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow I thought that when you made the first post that that was it.  I can't believe you have even more. XD Haha. You really had a fun filled time there. You sure put a lot of effort into your posts.

It's funny that you have the same expression and pose in all of your pics. XD


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

It's actually in Canada.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's actually in Canada.



Nice. I'd always assumed the comic conventions were just a US phenomena.


----------



## lucky (Sep 6, 2009)

......


damn.  haha it's right here in my hometown.  i coudl've gone. i've been at that particular convention centre more times than i could count too.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2009)

You met Bruce Campbell in person, got held captive by the Joker (tune in tommorrow to see if CBG escapes, same CBG time same CBG thread), AND you got your photo taken with Cassandra Cain? 

I bet you won the lottery too didn't you? DIDNT YOU?!?!!?! 



			
				CBG said:
			
		

> Good flarking heck, I was standing next to Bruce Campbell, BRUCE CAMPBELL, the Evil Dead guy, the Brisco County, Jr. guy, the Jack Stilles of All Trades, Autolycus the King of Thieves from Hercules and Xena. GOOD FLARKING HECK – yeah I was starstruck.



You forgot Chuck Finley 




**


----------



## Slice (Sep 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Also, I missed the reference with the nurse. Who is she cosplaying as?



Silent Hill nurse, but the design taken from the movie adaption:



Awesome report CBG, there will be reps later on.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn dude that's some fucking epic win.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2009)

(Still thinks he should assassinate Quesada)


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I've noticed you have the same expression in each picture and that it is the expression of HP Lovecraft.





I was going to mention the "Bruce Wayne scowl", but this works as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2009)

hey man, how come you never smile on the pics?
Always with the gloomy dark face of >!!!

Too much Batman can be bad for the character I guess hehe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bruce Campbell is a smug son-of-bitch.  I would've given him my own autograph.



Hail to the King, baby.  



Mider T said:


> That Joker guy was absolutely creepy (as expected), what'd you all say to each other CBG?



I actually addressed him by Harley's moniker, "Mr. J."

As you can see, he was quite happy with that.

When we walked away, he directly quoted something of Joker from the cartoon, hence Hamill's voice attempt, ending it with a laugh. I recognized the quote then, but I can't recall it now.

_But he never stopped smiling._



Jugglenaut said:


> Must..rep you again...
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens on the third day



In a few minutes.



Dante10 said:


> You see Bruce Campbell.....  you lucky bastard.  You got to see Ash himself.



And Autolycus the King of Thieves.

And Jack Stilles.

And Brisco County. Jr.



Dante10 said:


> I can see your enthusiasm by looking at those pictures (You should have cracked a smile when you met Cassandra, that would have been really funny).



I was crying man-tears inside.

As for smiles:



Petes12 said:


> CBG has not smiled since July 2006
> 
> edit: thats when Cassandra was revealed to be TEH BAD GUY in Robin.



That answers it. What you see left is a broken excuse of a smile.



Petes12 said:


> Exactly what I meant



Indeed.



Proxy said:


> The highlights of the Q&A session was damn good, especially with the one who asked if he gets tired of playing the sleaze.



I loved that answer.



Proxy said:


> He seems down to earth, though.



I would like to think so. . . but it's a paradox, as Gooba would put it. He's down to Earth because he's Bruce Campbell. But at the same time, he isn't down to Earth because he's *BRUCE-MUTHA-FUCKIN'-CAMPBELL*.



Proxy said:


> And Cassandra Cain at the end



My life was complete then.

For the first of three times.



Proxy said:


> Lucky guy. Anyone dressed as Power Girl there?



No, but there is an Emma Frost.

I've also heard of a topless women who airbushed a Star Sapphire costume on her.



Proxy said:


> That Sin City Box set was a steal.



Yes, it was.

A pity I didn't have enough money for Set 2.



Lord Yu said:


> I've noticed you have the same expression in each picture and that it is the expression of HP Lovecraft.





ghstwrld said:


> I was going to mention the "Bruce Wayne scowl", but this works as well.



The truth is out: it's a curse from the Old Ones, really.



Dante10 said:


> Anyone dressed as V?



One guy did, but it wasn't good. Hence, no picture.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Bruce. Campbell. Day.  Man, times like this I get jealous of people living in the States.





Petes12 said:


> It's actually in Canada.





Bergelmir said:


> Nice. I'd always assumed the comic conventions were just a US phenomena.



Yep. Canadian Fan Expo. Held in Toronto, Ontario.



Bergelmir said:


> In that first picture with Bruce Campbell, Bruce looks like he's about to dropkick the next guy who talks to him.



Dropkick?

He'd pull out his boomstick from hammerspace.



Bergelmir said:


> Also, I missed the reference with the nurse. Who is she cosplaying as?





Slice said:


> Silent Hill nurse, but the design taken from the movie adaption:



Yep. Silent Hill nurse. You can trust them to your medical recovery.



Bergelmir said:


> Also, question: I get that you can reserve tickets to the convention beforehand, and that you can get 'em on site too. But do you need a ticket for each of the Q&A, photo shoots, signings, etc?



Not a ticket each.

You have a selection of 3 different passes to have.

Basic Pass is a 1-day pass; it allows you to get stuff signed and attend some panels.

Deluxe Pass is a 3-day pass; it allows you everything from the Basic Pass and allows you to attend some more "popular" panels, like Celebrity Q & A, for example. Most people buy this pass because of the 3-day thing.

V.I.P. Pass encompasses everything that a Deluxe Pass has, but comes along with a big loot bag of stuff, a "special entrance into the convention", and sometimes the most popular of panels at the Fan Expo (but such panels are a rare happening).



Bergelmir said:


> Bloody hell but this looks like a freaking great time. One of these days in the future, I'm going to take a week or two off work and make my way over for one of these. Better start hoarding my monies.



If you're travelling, account for airfare and hotel fees to, or make arrangements to stay with a family member if they're there.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow I thought that when you made the first post that that was it.  I can't believe you have even more. XD Haha. You really had a fun filled time there. You sure put a lot of effort into your posts.



It's the way to do it.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's funny that you have the same expression and pose in all of your pics. XD



As it's been recently discovered, a Lovecraft curse by the Old Ones.



lucky said:


> ......
> 
> damn.  haha it's right here in my hometown.  i coudl've gone. i've been at that particular convention centre more times than i could count too.



Maybe next year.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> You met Bruce Campbell in person, got held captive by the Joker (tune in tommorrow to see if CBG escapes, same CBG time same CBG thread), AND you got your photo taken with Cassandra Cain?
> 
> I bet you won the lottery too didn't you? DIDNT YOU?!?!!?!



Wait until you see the final day.



Son of Anarchy said:


> You forgot Chuck Finley



I c wut u did thar.



Son of Anarchy said:


> **



You're going to feel worst with the last day.



Slice said:


> Awesome report CBG, there will be reps later on.



*continues to arrange his report*



Eevihl said:


> Damn dude that's some fucking epic win.



I won the entire weekend.



Lord Yu said:


> (Still thinks he should assassinate Quesada)



A certain DC editor turned my head, however. . .


. . . ?



Suigetsu said:


> hey man, how come you never smile on the pics?
> Always with the gloomy dark face of >!!!
> 
> Too much Batman can be bad for the character I guess hehe.





Petes12 said:


> CBG has not smiled since July 2006
> 
> edit: thats when Cassandra was revealed to be TEH BAD GUY in Robin.



That, coupled with a Lovecraft curse.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

* The Canadian Fan Expo: Final Day*

*THE PEOPLE DOWN THE ESCALATOR*​
This was it. The final day of the Canadian Fan Expo.

It was *BRUCE CAMPBELL AUTOGRAPH DAY*.

And Buying Stuff day too, but. . . *BRUCE CAMPBELL AUTOGRAPH DAY*.

Having stayed at my cousin’s place, who’s based closer to the convention centre, I was awake by 8 and dressed in my signature wardrobe shortly and then treated to breakfast by my cousins. We drove to the convention centre just in time for the clock to turn 10.

Now, I didn’t line up in the convention line. I lined up once again to Room #710, to *pick up my Photo Op with Bruce Campbell*, which was taken the day prior.

I arrived later than I really liked – Bruce Campbell was scheduled to autograph at 12 for the day, and here I was, lining up to pick up my photo at 10. I expected long lines for both – early bird always gets the Fan Expo worm.

To my surprise, there wasn’t much of a line to the Bruce Campbell photo pick-up at 10. I was 10ish in line (pun unintended). So, I lined up, the hard rock guitar riffs of Dirty Diana starting in my ear.

It was at that spot in line that I was privy to countless cosplays, some of which I took pictures of, complete with pictures of.

Sneaking behind *Kiki* are *Snake Eyes* and *Contessa* from G.I. Joe fame. . . they plot to steal the girl’s big, menacing scratchy-sharp broom and sabotage her famed Delivery Service. 


I frantically signaled to Kiki of the danger that tracked her, but she passed on by, while the other two continued on, eager.

Shortly afterwards, *Snake Eyes* demonstrated his uber elite ninja speed, descending down the same escalator prior just a few seconds after he passed on by. He’s that damn fast, and that damn good.


You may also notice the *Ash Ketchum* just above Snake Eyes, holding some controller.

Having spent some time looking at the elevator and the descending mass of people, I turned my head to the left –

*AND IT’S BEEEYYYYYYBLLAAADDDDDDEEE*!!! *cue rock guitar riff*


Ah, I remember the anime. For the record, go Kai. I never liked the other 3.

Turning my gaze back to the elevator –

Is. . . is that *Master Chief*?


Good flarking heck, you’ve put on the pounds! How are you suppose to fight against the Covenant now, when you’re too bulk to run, duck, and roll?!

Also notice, the guy to the right, who I believe is eyeing Master Chief like he’s a fine piece of meat.


Alright, people, let’s play a 3 second game.

Find *Waldo*.


After I found Waldo –

*YOU.

YOU SON OF A --*

Wearing a baseball cap, it was the executive editor of DC Comics. . . *Dan DiDio*.


Here was the guy who helped ruined Cassandra Cain. . . not once, but TWICE. He knowingly handed the character _back to the original writer who ruined her in the first place_, under the ridiculous pretense that Beechen would do her good.



For the record, Beechen ruined her further. I’ve never forgiven either one of them, nor gave them any eased quarry since.

But, I had to gather myself. It was Bruce Campbell Autograph day, and the line to the photo pick-up has now grown LONG (I never snapped a picture of it, unfortunately). Lose my place in the line, and cost me time to pick up the photo and possibly even lose the chance for Bruce Campbell’s $35 autograph?

We will meet again, Dan DiDio. . . you son of a –

_Hey_. . . that’s a cool modified NERF gun you have there.



I easily recognized the model: NERF Strike Vulcan. However, the guy added one of those electric glowy-thingies that react to touch on the actual NERF gun itself. Snazzy.

Following him, I caught another clown. Apparently, he was in his more cartoony incarnation today. Trailing behind him was a casually dressed, surprisingly-taller-but-still-overweight *Penguin*.



It was here I decided to stop taking pictures. . . for about 5 minutes.

_*And then came the miracle.*_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

*THE UNEXPECTED MIRACLE FROM ABOVE​*​​
Oh my Presence. Oh my TOAA.

_Oh my Squirrel Girl._

Now, you may have recalled previously that the day before, my life was completed with Cassandra Cain, as seen below here.



Indeed, my life was completed then and there.

But on Sunday, August 31, 10:29AM, my life developed a brand new, but encompassing void that sucked on my soul that made the previous fulfillment a thing of the past. . .

For a miracle came down from above.



_Great flarking heck. . . she’s back. AND *UNMASKED!*_

Now, this was before I learned that this Cassandra Cain wasn’t the same girl whom I stood beside to the day before, as my sig can attest to.

But I didn’t learn that until much later.

So, to say that I was in a crazed frenzy, was a massive understatement.



I WILL FIND HER! *I WILL TRACK HER DOWN!* I WILL GET THAT PICTURE, DAMN IT, ARE YOU READING?! I *WILL* STAND NEXT TO HER AND. GET. _THAT._ *PICTURE.*

And yes. I did notice her buddy was dressed nicely as Supergirl. . . but CASSANDRA CAIN! I WILL FIND HER!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

*THE BRUCE CAMPBELL SIGNATURE​*

I got my photo pick-up at shortly after the miracle’s manifestation. . . I attribute my photo pick-up to her blessed coming.

Unfortunately, my turn-out in the photo was what I expected – inexperienced and off-guard. The mugshot will attest to that. Even a stone would be jealous.



But still, how many can successfully stated that they had a photo with Bruce Campbell?

_A soon-to-be signed-by-Bruce-Campbell photo_ too, on top of that?

So I swallowed a bittersweet rock pill, carefully packed the photo in BIGGI, and was off to the Bruce Campbell line before 11.

Surprisingly, the line-up wasn’t as big as I expected, even 1 hour in advance. So I took my place in line, and waited.

Shortly afterward, in was promptly cut off. I was among the last 20 people for that session. Boy, was I lucky.

I took photos of the Bruce Campbell line, but I found a YouTube video of the line itself, recorded by someone at Fan Expo.

You can actually see me in the video, in line. Pause the video at 5 seconds in. You can pick me out by my gray shorts, accompanied by Danier, my leather vest.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

*THE REST OF THE CELEBRITIES ATTENDING FAN EXPO​*​

It was 12:45ish now. With my stuff with Bruce Campbell all done now, I was free to enjoy the rest of Fan Expo.

I took one last shot of the King before departing. Who knows? This is the first, and may very well be the last time I’ll ever see and meet Bruce Campbell in person.



So I took my time to stroll down the Celebrity Autograph Area and take pictures of the attending celebrities.

Now, I’ve mentioned *Leonard Nimoy* from Star Trek fame attending the Fan Expo as well. And here he is!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Beside Nimoy, was *Billy Dee Williams*, known as Lando Calrissian from Star Wars Episodes V and VI.



Spots down the end, there was *Emma Caulfield, known as Anya from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.



The last picture I took of a celebrity was Linda Hamilton, Sarah Connor from the Terminator films and Vicky from the original Children of the Corn film adaption.



After that that pic, I fled for life from the area, suspecting that I would be killed for discovering that Linda Hamilton was a real Terminator.

Celebrities that also attended Fan Expo, but wasn’t there signing autographs on the final day are:
-	Mary McDonnell from Battlestar Galatica
-	Thomas Dekker from Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
-	Avery Brooks from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
-	Walter Koenig from Babylon 5
-	Beau Bridges from Stargate SG-1
-	Robert Duncan McNeill from Star Trek Voyager
-	James Kyson Lee from Heroes
-	Lou Ferrigno from The Incredible Hulk TV series
-	Udo Kier from Rob Zombie’s Halloween*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

*THE SEARCH FOR CASSANDRA CAIN*​
Now was time to find her!

To track her down!

However, before I could start, I was held hostage again!

My face reflected my turmoil -- this time, by a well-loved chainsaw-wielding cannibal.


After escaping with my life once again, I remembered to claim my art commission from Leonard Kirk!

I headed down to the Artists Alley in the back and promptly picked up my sketchbook. I paid Kirk the $120 I owed him ($60 for mine, and $60 in place of my brother), and speedily left to find Cassandra Cain.

Along the way, I crossed the paths of a legendary Patriot: *Big Boss*, from Metal Gear!


Following that, I came across a very unique figure:
Freddy Kruger: Sinestro Lantern of Fear


Scaling back, I took a picture of the rest of the displayed figures.
See how many you can name.


Eventually, I came across the video game section of the Fan Expo.

Here, a Mexican Wrestler tries his luck at a MMA game. I heard that he lost at the time.


Now, I suppose I should shed some light on the video game place. So, I’ll let the few pictures I took speak for themselves.







I admit, I was halfhearted here – a certain cosplayer was still weighing on my mind. . .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

So I decided to head outside, to search for the elusive cosplayer.

Imagine to my surprise, to see WWE wrestlers here, signing: *The Iron Sheik* and the *Honky Tonk Man*.


Hmm. Anyways. . .

I went out of the convention floor, and searched, powerwalking crazily all over the place.

A tall lady caught my eye, sitting down at a table. Some bald headed guy was standing over her, most likely trying to subtly stare down her cleavage.

I recognized the woman. Last year, she cosplayed as Jean Grey in her Phoenix costume.

This year, she’s going as the blonde *Emma Frost* in her scantily-clad White Queen attire, sans cape.


I knew from last year that she preferred to avoid taking pictures with others, so I moved on.

Scouring around, I found a spectacular sight.



“So you finally killed her and enslaved the dog?”

“. . . Did you actually _doubt_ that I could do it? When I rule the world, I will kill you slowly and _PAINFULLY_!”

Being threatened, I ran to the other side of the floor. . . and noticed an even more surprising but cute sight.



I didn’t know ol’ *Wolverine* would look so. . . well, little. Cute seemed inappropriate with those claws of his.

Especially when he ran toward me yelling, after I snapped that picture.

Again fleeing for my life, I retreated to the 2nd floor, attempting to find Cassandra Cain.

No luck.

I wasted about time  searching the 2 floors before going back inside the convention floor area at 2:30. Time was whittling down. I MUST FIND HER.

Inside the convention floor, I searched from one end to another, progressing up as I completed a horizontal sweep.

Along the way, I caught a Dark Knight display. Featured was a miniature but completely motorized and actually functioning Batmobile Tumbler from Nolan’s Batman series.


If I remember correctly, retail price on that is $500 at least, even at the convention special.

Moving on, I passed by a familiar face. *Emma Frost* was up and walking with those long white-stocking clad legs of hers. Along with her was a slightly overweight *Wonder Woman*



I continued on. Some time passed -- I estimate to be half-hour, now passed 3 -- when I stumbled across some civilian services along the way.

First of them, you always call when you find yourself plagued by the spirits from beyond. No, I’m not talking about the regular priests who double as exorcists. I’m talking about the elite guard, the top of the line against ectoplasmic beings.

It’s a simple question really.

Who you gonna call?

*GHOSTBUSTERS*!



After thanking him for his available services to the general public, I found myself with similar help, albeit of a different variety.

They may have a high failure rate against T-Virus infected specimens, but you can’t blame *S.T.A.R.S.* for trying.



After some more searching. . .

I finally found her.

Scratch that.

_I FOUND SOMETHING EPIC_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

*THE GODSENT MIRACLE*​

I found her. Unmasked Cassandra Cain.

And Cassandra Cain with the Batgirl mask.

. . .

. . .

_Wait a sec. . . two Cassandra Cains?!_

I literally did a take back.

The entire time, I thought the Cassandra Cain who went down the escalator was the same one I took a picture with yesterday, except that she went unmasked for that day.

And there she was, and there was the Cassandra Cain from yesterday.

_They were two different people, but cosplaying the same character_.

_*TWO* CASSANDRA CAINS?!_

I felt as if someone took the girl, and split them into 2. Thank you, higher unknown power.

Some schmoe managed to make a then-recent dream come true by asking them to pose together. The pair did so.

I went over the guy’s shoulder and snapped the picture.


Afterwards, the masked Cassandra Cain left as quickly as she did yesterday.

But there was the other one, whom I haven’t taken a picture with yet.

“Miss! Can I take a picture with you?”

My face was a mess of orgasmic nirvana bliss, my heart thumping with more destructive force than an N2 mine. It was a moment of truth.

If she said yes, my life would be completed

If she said no, I’d be left to the void that the miracle before me created in the morning.

“Sure!” she chirped.

For the third and last time, over the convention, my life was completed.



And that was it.

She lingered for a bit, checking the picture and satisfied, left.

My life done, I packed away my camera, picked up BIGGI, and to the song of Michael Jackson’s rendition of Smile, enjoyed the rest of Canadian Fan Expo 2009 before leaving at 4, returning home to catalogue and arrange my newly acquired stuff.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . ?


What is a woman like that doing at a comic convention


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2009)

Man, the years have not been kind to Lando and Mr. Spock.  Sarah Conner though, looks as good as ever.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

You didn't try and hook up with Cain. 

Sarah Connor ages well she still looks good. 

I can't believe that they tried to sell that shitty excuse for a Batmobile.... The only thing I've ever wanted to buy was that Green Goblin figure for $300 on G4. I couldn't convince myself to shell out the money tho. 

Anyway the fay gut in the fan expo shirt made me laugh so hard. You not smiling in any picture is worthy of praise, especially the last one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasori said:


> What is a woman like that doing at a comic convention



Maybe she's a closet Trekkie.

Or was dragged to the convention by her boyfriend.

Which I've seen plenty of couples do.



Mider T said:


> Man, the years have not been kind to Lando and Mr. Spock.



Indeed.

Spock is in his 70s now, from what I understand.



Mider T said:


> Sarah Conner though, looks as good as ever.



Well, as her glowing red eyes attest, she IS a Terminator now.



Dante10 said:


> You didn't try and hook up with Cain.



I'm not worthy.



Dante10 said:


> Sarah Connor ages well she still looks good.



As we can see from the glowing red eyes, she's a Terminator now.

In fact, I'm posting from a bunker. My house and all family were terminated by a woman that is reported to be a Linda Hamilton lookalike.

I'm on the run, since I now know the truth.



Dante10 said:


> I can't believe that they tried to sell that shitty excuse for a Batmobile.... The only thing I've ever wanted to buy was that Green Goblin figure for $300 on G4. I couldn't convince myself to shell out the money tho.



That's alright.

When you spend that much money, the purchase better be worth it in the long run. And I do mean, the long run.



Dante10 said:


> Anyway the fay gut in the fan expo shirt made me laugh so hard. You not smiling in any picture is worthy of praise, especially the last one.



Inside, I was in ecstatic bliss, crying manly tears of joy and rapture.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 7, 2009)

Fat Master Chief, Big Boss, and child Wolverine! 

You didn't even smile for that last picture.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

CBG no offence but I would have _*destroyed*_ her.

You should have made an honest, sincere request for her phone number.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

The fact that he didn't smile only makes it more epic. 


> CBG no offence but I would have destroyed her.
> 
> You should have made an honest, sincere request for her phone number.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Fat Master Chief, Big Boss, and child Wolverine!



Out of the 3, Lil' Wolverine was the scariest.

It's something when you run away from a screaming 5-year-old about bloody murder, claws waving in the air, DIRECTLY AT YOU.



Jugglenaut said:


> You didn't even smile for that last picture.



Uh. . .

"Still rivers run the deepest."



Sasori said:


> CBG no offence but I would have _*destroyed*_ her.
> 
> You should have made an honest, sincere request for her phone number.



You should have seen the attention Emma Frost got.

And if the Star Sapphire topless airbrush was true, I can only imagine how that would have turned out.



Dante10 said:


> The fact that he didn't smile only makes it more epic.
> 
> I'll smile when I see the character properly restored.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

No joke.

From that tight suit I can tell she had a really full figure. Nice breasts and nice thighs/legs. 

And the fact that she is cosplaying as CC, I'm surprised you didn't rape her.

I'm not even a CC fan and I would have raped her.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You should have seen the attention Emma Frost got.
> 
> And if the Star Sapphire topless airbrush was true, I can only imagine how that would have turned out.


That would have worked in your favour.

You could have played the shy/coy sincere fan and started with a "I imagine you've been asked this the whole day but..."

She would have seen your shyness and honesty as refreshing from all the other guys that were just staring at her ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasori said:


> No joke.
> 
> From that tight suit I can tell she had a really full figure. Nice breasts and nice thighs/legs.
> 
> ...



Both of them did a fine job. They even impressed the DC Comics booth, who said that they may post a pic of them in their blog.

I checked the DC blog. Nope. Not there.

Shafted Cassandra Cain again.

I didn't run into her Supergirl buddy, though. If you're into doe-eyed blonds, then she's it, but wearing a Supergirl costume. Belly exposed. She matched the slim, trim figure of the comic book character.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll smile when I see the character properly restored.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no light for my bleak comic book days.
> 
> ...



Emma Frost's costume could  have been alot more , but it fits really loose in certain places. She should have got it fitted better, its still really hot tho.

The WW girl is . Well I'd rather not comment on her

Sasori kinda is kinda scary, am I the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2009)

Emma Frost set me on fire.


Lightning flashed outside when Leatherface appeared. I lol'd. 


God, you are lucky I don't have photoshop or image editing skills CBG, I'd have a field day with your solitary expression..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasori said:


> That would have worked in your favour.
> 
> You could have played the shy/coy sincere fan and started with a "I imagine you've been asked this the whole day but..."
> 
> She would have seen your shyness and honesty as refreshing from all the other guys that were just staring at her ass.



No, she'll still most likely brush you off.

She's a regular Fan Expo goer, always cosplaying different women each time. She'll pose and all, but still try to avoid taking pics with people, unless you really persist and annoy her to concession, from what I've seen.

Here's Supergirl for you, Sasori.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not into blonds.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Emma Frost's costume could  have been alot more , but it fits really loose in certain places. She should have got it fitted better, its still really hot tho.



Still got a kick from the guys.

I'm not sure how the Star Sapphire was, but if it was airbrushed on a topless, shapely body, I expect the "costume" to not last a day.



Dante10 said:


> The WW girl is . Well I'd rather not comment on her



I bawked at Master Chief.



Dante10 said:


> Sasori kinda is kinda scary, am I the only one who thinks so.



Hmm. Seems like it.



Lord Yu said:


> Emma Frost set me on fire.



I imagine what a topless shapely airbrushed woman would elicit from you.



Lord Yu said:


> Lightning flashed outside when Leatherface appeared. I lol'd.



The saw is family.



Lord Yu said:


> God, you are lucky I don't have photoshop or image editing skills CBG, I'd have a field day with your solitary expression..



It makes stones envious.



Dante10 said:


> I'm not into blonds.



Ah. To each their own.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone dressed as the Huntress or maybe Storm or even *BLACK CAT*?????


----------



## Vanity (Sep 7, 2009)

That girl dressed as Emma Frost is really pretty. lol.

I'm not familiar with the character, just know the name since you mentioned it.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Huh. I always figured if you saw Dan Didio irl you'd run at him biting like one of those nu-zombies from Dawn of the Dead. 

Also the Tumbler is awesome 
Honestly I don't think I've ever seen a batmobile in the comics I liked. The animated series one is pretty good too though. In my mind, the perfect Batmobile looks like a mix between the Tumbler and the animated series one.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I still can't believe he took a picture with Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Anyone dressed as the Huntress or maybe Storm or even *BLACK CAT*?????



No to all.

However, last year, someone dressed up as *Ultimate Black Cat*.





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That girl dressed as Emma Frost is really pretty. lol.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the character, just know the name since you mentioned it.



Ah.

Platinum blonde hair dye. Last year, she dyed hers red for Jean Grey.



Petes12 said:


> Huh. I always figured if you saw Dan Didio irl you'd run at him biting like one of those nu-zombies from Dawn of the Dead.



I'd be promptly thrown out of the con, and lose all chances of securing the Bruce Campbell signature. 



Petes12 said:


> Also the Tumbler is awesome



I wouldn't mind having it, if I had the money.



Petes12 said:


> Honestly I don't think I've ever seen a batmobile in the comics I liked. The animated series one is pretty good too though. In my mind, the perfect Batmobile looks like a mix between the Tumbler and the animated series one.



Speaking on that, I have a picture of myself, as a young, young kid, right next to the Tim Burton Batmobile.

You can say I got started on comic books early.



Dante10 said:


> I still can't believe he took a picture with Bruce Campbell.



The only reason why I'm not currently banned by an insanely jealous Gooba is because he's on vacation and won't return on the 13th.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Black Cat's outfit is great she needs to lose the glasses tho. 

Man it really seemed like a lot of fun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Black Cat's outfit is great she needs to lose the glasses tho.



That's how she looked like in the comic.

She looked really young too.

Her boyfriend (I assume he was her boyfriend) was dressed as Spider-Man from the movies.





Dante10 said:


> Man it really seemed like a lot of fun.



Yes, it was. And it's over until next year.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 7, 2009)

Sasori is right, judging by her full body shot, that unmasked CC cosplayer looks like she has a hot body. She's pretty, has some nice tities, is into comics, and lets not forget dat ass .  I can imagine her wearing that costume while getting it on. 

You and the unmasked CC cosplayer look good together.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No, she'll still most likely brush you off.
> 
> She's a regular Fan Expo goer, always cosplaying different women each time. She'll pose and all, but still try to avoid taking pics with people, unless you really persist and annoy her to concession, from what I've seen.


No I was talking about the CC cosplayer.

Your politeness and her cheerful acceptance to a picture tells me it would have been a great opportunity. (Use the technique I outlined on the other page.)

Seriously CBG, if you ever see her again, like at another convention, you should really ask for more than her picture.

Your a great guy and I think she would be perfect for you too.



> Here's Supergirl for you, Sasori.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'm not into blondes either.

But I'd still destroy her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Sasori is right, judging by her full body shot, that unmasked CC cosplayer looks like she has a hot body. She's pretty, has some nice tities, is into comics, and lets not forget dat ass .  I can imagine her wearing that costume while getting it on.



I am curious, however, what the masked Cassandra Cain looked it. . .

However, I'd best leave that to curiousity. It'd ruin the illusion if I found out!



Deviate said:


> You and the unmasked CC cosplayer look good together.



It's because we're Asian, isn't it?



Sasori said:


> No I was talking about the CC cosplayer.
> 
> Your politeness and her cheerful acceptance to a picture tells me it would have been a great opportunity. (Use the technique I outlined above.)
> 
> ...



Assuming we do cross paths again, we have the perfect icebreaker:

Cassandra Cain and the whole OYL fiasco.

Any CC fan will talk once you stoke that burning fire.



Sasori said:


> I'm not into blondes either.
> 
> But I'd still destroy her.



You'd destroy a fair amount of female cosplayers, I imagine. Several at a time.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I am curious, however, what the masked Cassandra Cain looked it. . .
> 
> However, I'd best leave that to curiousity. It'd ruin the illusion if I found out!


They were twins /curiosity



> It's because we're Asian, isn't it?


Fuck yes. Holy shit CBG even your parents will agree to her.



> Assuming we do cross paths again, we have the perfect icebreaker:
> 
> Cassandra Cain and the whole OYL fiasco.
> 
> Any CC fan will talk once you stoke that burning fire.


Sounds like a good idea. Just don't overdo it.

You don't want to come across as a super fanatical comic fanboy (even though you are lol). Mention it in passing, and if she bites, _then_ you can start talking a bit more. Just make sure you remember to let her speak too 



> You'd destroy a fair amount of female cosplayers, I imagine. Several at a time.


I went to the first convention this year. And I must say there were several cosplayers I would have destroyed on the same level as OP destroys Naruto in the OBD.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 7, 2009)

> It's because we're Asian, isn't it?



Not really. You guys don't really look like you're the same nationality. Some people just look good together.

Yeah, I wouldn't want to know what that masked CC looked like either. Lets pretend she's hotter than the unmasked one.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its pretty funny everyone's trying to hook you up with a RL Cassandra Cain. Like Paul Dini or something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Neat! tought you should had started an entertaining conversation with the cassandra cain, or at least one of em.

And thou should had smiled!


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 8, 2009)

Seeing CBG with the maskless Batgirl made me realize something: CBG would make a good Robin(in the OYL costume).


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

CBG would make a good batgirl boyfriend


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn, some of those were great, why don't you smile more...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

^ You need to buy "*CBG Adventures* Issue #43" to read CBG's backstory to unravel the truth.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 8, 2009)

CBG don't take this the wrong way but I hate you. I really do. 







































I may in fact be a little jealous.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ You need to buy "*CBG Adventures* Issue #43" to read CBG's backstory to unravel the truth.



Follow that up with CBC Annual #1. It's a wonderful tie-in with gutwrenchingly gorgeus art.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 8, 2009)

It's $ 4.99 though. Honestly, I'm not sure if I want to buy another Dark Reign tie-in at this point....


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2009)

It nearly melted my eyes. Fortunately we have one really pretty girl (with most awesome boots) on the left to keep me sane.



I am so damn jealous right now. Did Gooba already see this? I suppose he is going to kill you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasori said:


> They were twins /curiosity



Maybe. But the masked Cassandra Cain wore inch platform boots. You can see it in the picture I took with her.



Sasori said:


> Fuck yes. Holy shit CBG even your parents will agree to her.



Ha ha. It's was a long war of attrition against my parents with my comic book. . . er, 'hobby'.

Eh. Once economy is back up and running, and with enough money saved, moving out!



Sasori said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Just don't overdo it.
> 
> You don't want to come across as a super fanatical comic fanboy (even though you are lol). Mention it in passing, and if she bites, _then_ you can start talking a bit more. Just make sure you remember to let her speak too



Indeed.



Sasori said:


> I went to the first convention this year. And I must say there were several cosplayers I would have destroyed on the same level as OP destroys Naruto in the OBD.



Which convention did you go to?



Deviate said:


> Not really. You guys don't really look like you're the same nationality. Some people just look good together.



It's Comic Book Guy, self-proclaimed Cassandra Cain Fanboy, and a well-done Cassandra Cain cosplayer.

How could that be ever bad?



Deviate said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to know what that masked CC looked like either. Lets pretend she's hotter than the unmasked one.



Illusion kept intact.



Petes12 said:


> I think its pretty funny everyone's trying to hook you up with a RL Cassandra Cain. Like *Paul Dini* or something.



God flarking heck. . . now THERE'S a fanboy.

Bit of trivia on Paul Dini:

He's the primary writer that wrote the episodes for *Batman: The Animated Series* back in the 1990s. He, along with artist Bruce Timm, are credited for critical success of the show, and inspiring other DC cartoons, most recently culminating in *Justice League Unlimited*.

Now, the bit is Paul Dini is a huge, _huge_, *HUGE* fan of the Zatanna character.



What most people don't know is, his wife, Misty Lee, *IS A MAGICIAN* and *LOOKS ALMOST EXACTLY LIKE THE COMIC BOOK CHARACTER*.



Take from that, what you will.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Neat! tought you should had started an entertaining conversation with the cassandra cain, or at least one of em.



Perhaps next time.



Suigetsu said:


> And thou should had smiled!



1. Lovecraft curse by the Old Ones since birth.

2. Better zoom lens and magnifying glass is needed to pick it out.

3. Really a broken excuse of a smile, ever since Cassandra Cain's bastardization.



Bergelmir said:


> Seeing CBG with the maskless Batgirl made me realize something: CBG would make a good Robin(in the OYL costume).



Quick! Someone photoshop me as Robin!



Sasori said:


> CBG would make a good batgirl boyfriend



I can only imagine.



Hollie said:


> Damn, some of those were great, why don't you smile more...





Sasori said:


> ^ You need to buy "*CBG Adventures* Issue #43" to read CBG's backstory to unravel the truth.





Chaos Ghost said:


> Follow that up with CBC Annual #1. It's a wonderful tie-in with gutwrenchingly gorgeus art.



And I'll be available to sign it!



Son of Anarchy said:


> CBG don't take this the wrong way but I hate you. I really do.
> 
> I may in fact be a little jealous.



I'd feel the same too, if you went to a convention and took pictures with a good Cassandra Cain cosplayer.

In fact, my anger would manifest itself as a curse on the person, that'll carry through the person's descendants until the end of the bloodline.



Slice said:


> It nearly melted my eyes. Fortunately we have one really pretty girl (with most awesome boots) on the left to keep me sane.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so damn jealous right now. Did Gooba already see this? I suppose he is going to kill you.



He's on vacation until the 13th.

After Sunday the 13th, I'm expecting to be negged, account hijacked and sabotaged, and then perm banned.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

*AFTER FAN EXPO: DAMAGE CONTROL​*​
Having written up the details, I thought I might write up some of the stuff I walked away with.

First up is the free stuff from the DC Comics Booth that I got.

All in all, there was a wide selection of comic books they offered. I walked away with 10 out of some 20ish comic books of free stuff.


Next came the comic book posters. 3 in total.

Batman & Robin by Frank Quitely


Blackest Night by Ivan Reis


Planetary #27 cover by John Cassaday


After that, they had a whole pile of Lantern rings.

You can pick out the Black Lantern ring that I wore on my right hand ? the one I most frequently did the thumbs-up with.


However, I also managed to snag me this Green Lantern ring ? a *glowing* Green Lantern ring.


I didn?t wear it though ? far too bulky on my ring finger to wear.

And I liked the black ring better.

Last of the free stuff I grabbed, were the buttons.



I?m going on the record to say, the Marvel Comics booth didn?t give out anything, to my knowledge.

It isn?t as if I?m going to line up for the autograph of the man who ruined Spider-Man?s moral character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

As for the art commission, Leonard Kirk came through again. I can overlook the anatomy of the left hand, if you take note that Kirk did his best to use up the entire blank page in drawing *Shaman X-Man*.
-	full body shot (3/4)
-	inks
-	‘special’ effect
Cost: *$60*


Of course, his Rorschach from years back was a bigger steal – money and shotwise – but given the economy, and the commission rates these days, it’s also a steal.

Also in my recent possession is a certain *God of War*. . .



As you can see, he’s acclimating himself by reading some parchment about the rules in being owned by someone of my lowly stature.

In addition to Kratos, a prized B.O.W. from the world of Biohazard, Resident Evil, has taken residence in my room: the *Tyrant* from the first game of the series.



He spends his days, terrorizing and menacing my subjects. However, that’s only what he wants you to believe. Last time I checked on him, I caught him in a. . . _compromising_ position with a stuff animal.

Overlooking them from up high, at the forefront of the top shelf of one of my bookshelves, is the brutal vigilante *Rorschach* from Watchmen.



He has been a longtime acquaintance of mine ever since I bought him some months ago. He does wonders in breaking in the new subjects. Always ready to dispense comeuppances with that grapple gun of his.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

And lastly, you all know the *Frank Miller’s Sin City Library Set 1* that I mentioned earlier.



It’ll be some time before I can buy its other, _Frank Miller’s Sin City Library Set 2_.

But in the meantime, the Sin City Library Set 1 will make a fine addition to. . .

*THE FAMILY*








So, people, let’s play a mini-game.

1. *How much are these all worth in money here?* (in US $, original retail price, no tax)

2. *And how much do these all weigh?* (either in kg or pounds)



Rep to the person who answers the first question right.

Rep to the person who gets the closest for the second question, off by 2 kg or 5 pounds.

You're only allowed 2 tries per answer. If no one gets it, rep to the person(s) who get the closest.

Now excuse me while I recheck and recalculate the total weight again. . .


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy, you and me, in San Diego next year. We're doing this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Comic Book Guy, you and me, in San Diego next year. We're doing this.



Good flarking heck, the mother, father, and GOD of all conventions.

Once I get enough funds for that (I'm looking at 5k. Bare minimum), I'm so bound for there.

Last year, I heard it was crowded shoulder-to-shoulder.

SHOULDER-TO-SHOULDER AT THE VENUES.

It's a life-event, man.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2009)

5k? Damn bro, you coming over from Australia or something?

Funny thing about Paul Dini, is not only does he have a weird Zatanna fetish, he's also a furry.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 8, 2009)

dammit some of these cosplay girls


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> 5k? Damn bro, you coming over from Australia or something?



Toronto, Ontario.

And I plan to buy a lot of stuff from _the_ convention of ALL conventions. Primarily in the form of statues.

If you're going there, I presume you may buy the $100 Adam Hughes Power Girl statue?



Suzumebachi said:


> Funny thing about Paul Dini, is not only does he have a weird Zatanna fetish, he's also a furry.



But he hasn't married a furry. . .

. . . Yet.



Al-Yasa said:


> dammit some of these cosplay girls



A long tradition, it is.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 8, 2009)

Those Batgirls...just damn.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> And I plan to buy a lot of stuff from _the_ convention of ALL conventions. Primarily in the form of statues.
> 
> If you're going there, I presume you may buy the $100 Adam Hughes Power Girl statue?



Oh my, no. I usually limit myself to action figures and knick-nacks. 

If I see a Star Wars vehicle I don't already have, I grab it. 

I will be getting the Power Girl DC Universe figure when it comes out though. 

In terms of statues, I the only ones I have and collect are of Star Wars ships and the Portrait of Pirates One Pieces statues.


EDIT: Oh wow...that's...pretty tempting...


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I had the following stuff that I wanted him to sign:
> 
> -	Evil Dead collection
> -	*Jack of All Trades DVD collection*
> ...




Oh snap!

Jack of All Trades is out on DVD...and you own it.  

As if I wasn't jealous enough....





Comic Book Guy said:


> Last year, I heard it was crowded shoulder-to-shoulder.
> 
> SHOULDER-TO-SHOULDER AT THE VENUES.
> 
> It's a life-event, man.



Not in a good way though.

I recently went to a couple of NIN concerts in Hell's Kitchen and it was packed and hot.  *Dramatically so*.

It was very traumatic, and not nearly as amazing as it should have been.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

I lost my Black Lantern ring, can't wait till the rest come out.

Also, I want those fucking pins

I'm digging your Sandman bookcase statues, I need some like that.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow.

This thing looks like it was a lot of fun. The things you saw and the people you got to meet. No wonder your life is now complete. 

Not to mention, you really manage to pull that outfit off really well.


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow I want that Green Lantern Ring and Black Lantern Ring so bad


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha ha. It's was a long war of attrition against my parents with my comic book. . . er, 'hobby'.


lol I can imagine.



> Which convention did you go to?


London. It was a minor one. A big one is coming up soon though in Oct/Nov ish.

I'm not really a fan on the same level as you guys, and I only go to look at the underaged girls showing illegal amounts of flesh in their anime cosplays 

Also, the sheer ego boost of knowing that I have more rep than every single NF member attending the convention _*combined*_ :ho



> It's Comic Book Guy, self-proclaimed Cassandra Cain Fanboy, and a well-done Cassandra Cain cosplayer.
> 
> How could that be ever bad?


It was written before the dawn of time itself.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is a Legend. He is literally living the dream. You should take after him CBG - go get that CC cosplayer 



Comic Book Guy said:


> And I'll be available to sign it!


CBG I'd be honored to queue up to get your signature!



> He's on vacation until the 13th.
> 
> After Sunday the 13th, I'm expecting to be negged, account hijacked and sabotaged, and then perm banned.


lol b&


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Those Batgirls...just damn.



Indeed.



Suzumebachi said:


> Oh my, no. I usually limit myself to action figures and knick-nacks.
> 
> If I see a Star Wars vehicle I don't already have, I grab it.
> 
> ...



You sound just like a cousin of mine.



Suzumebachi said:


> EDIT: Oh wow...that's...pretty tempting...



Only for $100 US.

Hopefully, my LCSs will have an Adam Hughes Zatanna statue by Boxing Day. Then I can buy it for $70ish on sale.

And hopefully later, the Power Girl statue.



ghstwrld said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> Jack of All Trades is out on DVD...and you own it.
> 
> As if I wasn't jealous enough....



It took me 2 years of looking to track it down.

And I find it at a bookstore!

Not in a good way though.



ghstwrld said:


> I recently went to a couple of NIN concerts in Hell's Kitchen and it was packed and hot.  *Dramatically so*.
> 
> It was very traumatic, and not nearly as amazing as it should have been.



Well, there's also being on your feet for several hours on end for 4 days straight.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I lost my Black Lantern ring, can't wait till the rest come out.



Ah.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, I want those fucking pins



I regret not replacing the GL pin. Not centered.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm digging your Sandman bookcase statues, I need some like that.



1. $295 US retail price.

2. Limited to 1000 only.

Good luck!



Narcissus said:


> Wow.
> 
> This thing looks like it was a lot of fun. The things you saw and the people you got to meet. No wonder your life is now complete.
> 
> Not to mention, you really manage to pull that outfit off really well.



I was thinking of putting on 50 pounds, airbrushing my skin yellow, grow my hair out and dyeing it brown, and sporting a goatee. . .



shadowlords said:


> Wow I want that Green Lantern Ring and Black Lantern Ring so bad



In Brightest Day. . .



Sasori said:


> lol I can imagine.



When I move out, damn, will my place be crazy.



Sasori said:


> London. It was a minor one. A big one is coming up soon though in Oct/Nov ish.
> 
> I'm not really a fan on the same level as you guys, and I only go to look at the underaged girls showing illegal amounts of flesh in their anime cosplays
> 
> Also, the sheer ego boost of knowing that I have more rep than every single NF member attending the convention _*combined*_ :ho



Who is from NF in London?



Sasori said:


> It was written before the dawn of time itself.



It is an order of the universe.

And if it isn't, it WILL be made as such, by MY WILL.



Sasori said:


> This guy is a Legend. He is literally living the dream. You should take after him CBG - go get that CC cosplayer



Technically, to take after him, I need to find a girl that LOOKS like CC, has problems with reading and writing, and is a very capable martial artist.



Sasori said:


> CBG I'd be honored to queue up to get your signature!



I do plan to actually go in the comic book industry.

Who knows!



Sasori said:


> lol b&



I'm counting down my days as we speak.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2009)

That statue needs more hips though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 8, 2009)

Blame Adam Hughes!

Also, there's an Adam Hughes Power Girl bust for $45 US retail available, too.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy has officially influenced me to go to the next convention. If im positive I can drive there without getting lost.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blame Adam Hughes!
> 
> Also, there's an Adam Hughes Power Girl bust for $45 US retail available, too.



You mean this?





I don't like that nearly as much as the other one, but if I see it marked down at a convention, maybe.

Also, next year dude. You and me, WonderCon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fck yeah! BOOBZ!
I want those busts! and deadpool gives a slap to power girls butt in Mugen.
And when he defeats her he says '' could I still have Ur Phone No.?

BTW Zattana Rocks!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

you have pictures missing for me.


Also, what envy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Comic Book Guy has officially influenced me to go to the next convention. If im positive I can drive there without getting lost.



Once you know of a convention, look for the relevant info. Popular ones usually have a website, and thus directions to get there.



Suzumebachi said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that nearly as much as the other one, but if I see it marked down at a convention, maybe.



For $45 US, that's a pretty good price.

Heck, my Rorschach bust cost $80, and it's only a cm taller.



Suzumebachi said:


> Also, next year dude. You and me, WonderCon.



Hopefully, my wallet will agree.



Suigetsu said:


> Fck yeah! BOOBZ!
> I want those busts! and deadpool gives a slap to power girls butt in Mugen.
> And when he defeats her he says '' could I still have Ur Phone No.?



It's funny. One time, I was alking by Dale Eaglesham's table (artist who draws Justice Society of America written by Geoff Johns), and he was drawing nothing but Power Girl's chest. Looking down at the commission list, some guy literally outright asked the artist to draw Power Girl's buxom chest.

I wouldn't mind getting the character myself, but I'm picky about my artists.



Suigetsu said:


> BTW Zattana Rocks!



Dini is the envy of all fanboys.


When she walked, there was a small line of men trailing after her. I'm not kidding.



Banhammer said:


> you have pictures missing for me.
> 
> Also, what envy.



Tune in for next year, Canadian Fan Expo 2010!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> When I move out, damn, will my place be crazy.


Have you seen 40 yr old virgin? Not because I think you will be a 40 yr old virgin, but his house is what I imagine it will be like 



> Who is from NF in London?


No one in my rep bracket :ho



> It is an order of the universe.
> 
> And if it isn't, it WILL be made as such, by MY WILL.


Well you do have a GL ring...



> Technically, to take after him, I need to find a girl that LOOKS like CC, has problems with reading and writing, and is a very capable martial artist.


I'm sure that CC cosplayer fitted those criteria 



> I do plan to actually go in the comic book industry.
> 
> Who knows!


I'll get "CBG" signed on my chest 



Comic Book Guy said:


> When she walked, there was a small line of men trailing after her. I'm not kidding.


lol this makes me think of Pikmin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Have you seen 40 yr old virgin? Not because I think you will be a 40 yr old virgin, but his house is what I imagine it will be like



Never saw the film.



Sasori said:


> No one in my rep bracket :ho



Ah.



Sasori said:


> Well you do have a GL ring...



I already exceeded its limits.



Sasori said:


> I'm sure that CC cosplayer fitted those criteria



Martial arts, unknown, though.



Sasori said:


> I'll get "CBG" signed on my chest



In silver or black sharpie?



Sasori said:


> lol this makes me think of Pikmin



Drool.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

Silver pen ftw!

And you should watch it the film, it's incredibly funny. The comparison was referring to the main character being a comic figures collector where his room was littered with rare comics paraphanalia.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Silver pen ftw!



That's what Bruce Campbell used for me!



Sasori said:


> And you should watch it the film, it's incredibly funny. The comparison was referring to the main character being a comic figures collector where his room was littered with rare comics paraphanalia.



Really now? I'll check that out.

Hmm. . . only thing I got on YouTube was this:


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's what they mean by bust.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So that's what they mean by bust.



For $45 US, original retail price.

That's a pretty damn good price for a bust.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing this, it felt like i was there


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

So how many times have you masturbated over her?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> So how many times have you masturbated over her?



Can you believe none?

Although she, for awhile, a small trail of fans. . . who wanted Supergirl.


----------



## Dmasterman (Dec 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *THE GODSENT MIRACLE*​
> 
> I found her. Unmasked Cassandra Cain.
> 
> ...





I actually knwo that girl.

Great cosplayer, she did a great Ty Lee, and is by far the best Cassandra Cain Evah


----------



## Deviate (Dec 3, 2009)

Then you should play match maker for CBG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

Dmasterman said:


> *I actually knwo that girl.*
> 
> Great cosplayer, she did a great Ty Lee, and is by far the best Cassandra Cain Evah



If you are reading this, do you know whether she is actually a fan of the character?

Some cosplayers -- not all but some -- do cosplay characters that they don't actually know about. Why? "Well, he/she looked damn good and I can pull it off!"

Yeah. I've ran into some people before.


----------



## queenpoop (Jan 2, 2010)

UM HI  This is pretty awkward, but I'm the unmasked Cassandra Cain posing in the photos with Comic Book Guy! My name's Emmy. I found this thread by chance on Google 

Anyway! Thank you all for the flattering comments. Fan Expo was definitely a blast and I loved everything about it! This was my second year and a great one because I finally got to nerd out on the comics! Haha, I miss it. I got a lot of the same freebies as you did, the Blackest Night poster, Batman and Robin, and as well as the DC kids one are all hanging in my dorm room. Neeeeeeeeerd! DC pins decorate my purse (I get a lot of looks for this one, for some reason) and i got the GL ring as well. 

And yes, to answer your question, I am an avid comic book fan. I only started reading last year (Blue Beetle was my first interest, Jaime's run, I mean, but then I moved on to Infinite Crisis. holy shit)  but I read up on a lot of stuff since then, and have grown quite a nice collection. I'm hoping to read a lot more, but I'm really busy with school so I've been falling behind on reading lately.  

I adore Cass, everything about her, which is why I was so happy when Jenn, Supergirl, who's also my best friend, suggested I cosplay as her. SADLY.. HAHAH because I'm Asian, I don't get much variety in the DC universe. Currently, we're fixing the costume up and making it better, along with a cowl, for fan expo 2010! I can't wait for it! Super excited! 

Anyway! Just wanted to drop a line and let you know that I'll also be at Anime North 2010 and Fan Expo 2010! Also, I'm crossing my fingers for Cass this year. DC promised a good year for her, but after all the shit they've done so far, I'm pretty wary! Let's see how it goes?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

queenpoop said:


> UM HI  This is pretty awkward, but I'm the unmasked Cassandra Cain posing in the photos with Comic Book Guy! My name's Emmy. I found this thread by chance on Google
> 
> Anyway! Thank you all for the flattering comments. Fan Expo was definitely a blast and I loved everything about it! This was my second year and a great one because I finally got to nerd out on the comics! Haha, I miss it. I got a lot of the same freebies as you did, the Blackest Night poster, Batman and Robin, and as well as the DC kids one are all hanging in my dorm room. Neeeeeeeeerd! DC pins decorate my purse (I get a lot of looks for this one, for some reason) and i got the GL ring as well.
> 
> ...



Well. . . of all people to post in this thread (several months old now), I NEVER expected you to post here.

. . . That said, welcome to NF and hope you enjoy your time (however long or brief) online here.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, qp, great cosplay. We've all been admiring it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

Spy Smasher 

You're spy smasher again


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 2, 2010)

I am Commie Spy Smasher.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes commrade, but still glad to see you in the ranks

For the matherlund,


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome sketches

Gotta say, CBG, you are totally emotionless


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG TALK TO HER CBG

USE YOUR MOD CONNECTIONS TO IDENTIFY HER IP AND INFILTRATE HER HOME AND SAY HI


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

> *I adore Cass*, everything about her, which is why I was so happy when Jenn, Supergirl, who's also my best friend, suggested I cosplay as her. SADLY.. HAHAH because* I'm Asian*, I



Ladies and gentelmen

I present thee Mrs ComicBookGuy


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

She's so perfect, it must be a troll


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> She's so perfect, it must be a troll


What? Troll? I would never get one of my friends to create a fake NF account for the sake of trolling CBG! 




































... Or would I? :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope not. I mean, that's a TLDR right there


----------



## Deviate (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright CBG! 

God bless the internet.


----------



## Fanfare (Jan 6, 2010)

Supergirl here to say hi.  And, fyi, for the tactless people here, talking about how you'd "destroy" or rape a girl is totally not a great way to get into their pants. Have a little class, guys. 

That said, girls love comics too. See you at SDCC and FanExpo '10.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just as planned. 

o'rly


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 6, 2010)

Great thread, CBG, absolutely brilliant read. Love the soulless pose which looks like it was almost broken at one point.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2010)

Fanfare said:


> Supergirl here to say hi.  And, fyi, for the tactless people here, talking about how you'd "destroy" or rape a girl is totally not a great way to get into their pants. Have a little class, guys.
> 
> That said, girls love comics too. See you at SDCC and FanExpo '10.


What us desperate losers say is completely unrepresentative of Walter (Comic Book Guy).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Fanfare said:


> Supergirl here to say hi.  And, fyi, for the tactless people here, talking about how you'd "destroy" or rape a girl is totally not a great way to get into their pants. Have a little class, guys.
> 
> That said, girls love comics too. See you at SDCC and FanExpo '10.





LIL_M0 said:


> Just as planned.
> 
> here



I have no idea if the Supergirl bit is true.

And I doubt she -- and the other one -- will either revisit the thread again.

But if they did --

Great job, the two of you in your costume-work and cosplays.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

That probably was the real Cass and Supergirl cosplayers (or someone totally unrelated to Mo trolling from Blender or somethin). I just posted  'Just As Planned' and the stuff about trolling you for teh lulz.


----------



## Fanfare (Jan 10, 2010)

Nah, this is actually the Supergirl  And I'm totally not holding Walter/CBG here at fault; in fact, I think his appreciation for Cassandra Cain is really sweet and I'm glad Emmy and I managed to make her costume good enough that her hardcore fans like it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

Fanfare said:


> Nah, this is actually the Supergirl  And I'm totally not holding Walter/CBG here at fault; in fact, I think his appreciation for Cassandra Cain is really sweet and I'm glad Emmy and I managed to make her costume good enough that her hardcore fans like it.



The *both* of you did a great job with your cosplays. You're Kara Zor-El Supergirl was quite accurate.

That said, didn't expect you to visit the thread again. Maybe not, after this.

But ah well. Great job, the both you.


----------

